# Do your tiels like television?!?!



## Kfontan

Not only do I have a couch-potato husband. But he has corrupted Pucca & Peaches!










Where are our snacks!!










He claims that it's like going to a drive-in movie for them.










He wants to get a remote control jeep for them.

This was taken with my older camera but I thought it was too funny to pass on.

Kathie


----------



## Aly

Awww-yes, mine love to cuddle with me and watch tv daily.


----------



## Laura

hehe... thats so funny if we are watching t.v Ollie will sit with us and watch but he has to be on us to do it


----------



## Plukie

Yep, Dooby likes to watch tv as well. When we go out, I put a DVD on for him, usually Disney because of the bright colours. He's right next to my computer desk, so I just put it on my computer and turn the monitor around, he can sit on his perch and watch Finding Nemo or any of the Disney films. lol.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

My Mom put Spike near the tv when they were cleaning the rugs. She turned it on and he started talking to it  Silly bird


----------



## Bea

LOL!!! Funny photos! Mine really don't care for tv, i've never caught them looking at it.


----------



## Sophia

Great photos, they look like they are there to stay Little Bill doesn't really bother watching TV, but Earl in the morning when my brother & sister put the TV on and watch children's programs, Earl is there in the corner of the cage at the bottom just staring at the screen. And if you turn it off he will chunner and make little noises, it is so cute !


----------



## Rosie

YES!! Willow's cage is close to the tv so she can watch it when ever she likes. She especially perks up when Deal or no Deal comes on....god knows why!


----------



## Serenity

Well, I set up my computer to watch some anime about a week ago, and I ended up watching Wolf's Rain with Sawyer on my shoulder for a good couple of hours.

About halfway through he started to do a little happy dance against my shoulder (first time I've seen him do it). >> I figure either he enjoys my shoulder or he enjoys TV a little too much.


----------

